
Academic expert says Google and Facebook's AI researchers aren't doing science - laurex
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/07/14/academic-expert-says-google-and-facebooks-ai-researchers-arent-doing-science/
======
sbinthree
If you take the average Google AI project and the average AI researcher in
academia, the Google project is going to be more useful to humanity 99/100\.
Maybe at the very high end application is "beneath" exploration, but even then
the puritans in the theoretical world seem the have the most impact
subsequently applying their work (academia or not). Google and Facebook have
the money to fund interesting projects with long time horizons. Does academia?
You could argue not as much, it's about writing incremental papers as opposed
to real world impact unless you have grinded long enough (or are at the top)
to earn long-term measurement.

